# Glutaraldehyde Question



## Malcolm Zahra (24 Sep 2014)

Hello!

I bought 25% glutaraldehyde solution and would like to dilute it to 2% solution ( like TNC Carbon) to continue using dosing the same dosing method. How much should it dilute for 500ml bottles?

Thanks in advance


----------



## EnderUK (24 Sep 2014)

The math guy in me says 40ml but I can't remeber back to A level chemstry 14 years ago if this is how solutions work.

25% / 2%=12.5
500mm/12.5=40ml


----------



## ian_m (24 Sep 2014)

Correct, formula is C1 x V1 = C2 x V2.

C1 = required % (2% in your case).
V1 = required volume (500ml in your case).
C2 = % you have (25% in your case).
V2 = volume you need.

Thus V2 = 2% * 500 / 25% = 40ml 

Thus, 40ml of solution in bottle top up to 500ml with distilled water. Done.


----------



## EnderUK (24 Sep 2014)

well if you rearrange my method you get your formula


----------



## Malcolm Zahra (24 Sep 2014)

Thanks!!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (3 Nov 2014)

http://glut.rota.la/


----------



## ajm83 (3 Nov 2014)

Is there anything else other than glut needed to homebrew a TNC Carbon replacement? I have a vague recollection of something else being in there, chelated iron maybe.


----------



## drodgers (23 Nov 2014)

ajm83 said:


> Is there anything else other than glut needed to homebrew a TNC Carbon replacement? I have a vague recollection of something else being in there, chelated iron maybe.


No Glut is all you need.
I think the iron was something to do with Excel and marking; possibly so they could create their own name for glut and re-market it.


----------

